# No Sender, No Subject on iOS Gmail



## Newilliam (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello guys,
After upgrading to iPad OS 14.0.1, all of the emails received in my email app lost the sender and the subject details.
New emails don't change. How can I restore the sender and subject information of existing downloaded emails?
Thanks


----------

